# White residue on NEENAH Laser Light Transfer Paper (self weeding)



## VirtualMass (Mar 11, 2014)

So I been using Neenah Laser Light Transfer paper for about 3 yrs now and most times have worked pretty ok. 

But in the last 6 months or so, when pressing the Green Sheet unto the Red Sheet, there is white stuff that gets stuck on the red sheet - like textured bubbles all around the white surface where nothing is supposed to adhere.

The problem is that is the white stuff gets transferred to the t-shirt, it looks like pieces of dry glue that get stuck to the fabric and nothing takes it out.

I know I could cut the design around the edges (which shouldn't be as this paper is supposed to be self-weeding), but most of my designs have intricate inner spaces, like tree branches or photographs which makes it impossible to do.

After much testing am using 240 degrees and 40 secs plus letting the transfer cool off for about 10 secs before separating them, and am getting some better results but still some come out with the white stuff. I know this is not what the instructions say, but if I use the settings set as their instructions I get about a 90% failure rate.

Anyone going thru this? Have you resolved the issue? Did Neenah screw up their paper? Please any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks!

PS: by now I've bough the paper from 2 different vendors 4 months apart thinking maybe it was a bad batch - but still getting same results.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there ,

I clearly dont know what is the issue, but i guess the heat transferred on the sheet might be less or there is some issue with the mixing of ink , but most probably the heat is transferred less or more


----------



## VirtualMass (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Prathap,

Thanks for the input. Am not sure what you mean the heat transfers lee or more. You mean I need to increase the temperature?


----------

